
Google Streetview stop motion (video) - rjim86
http://flowingdata.com/2011/11/24/touching-google-streetview-stop-motion/
======
vladd
Google should add a 'continuous drive' mode.

~~~
Hrundi
I'm attempting this (360 video street-view) for Buenos Aires.

It is certainly feasible but there are many factors involved, starting from
the right lens to dealing with the bureaucracy when trying to acquire permits.

Storage is an issue. A couple of city blocks means a few GB without
compression. Since I'm shooting for high quality, I need a better solution
than a measly notebook.

Of course, I'm just a mere mortal without an appropriate income for this
stuff. Google could do this in their sleep.

~~~
andrewf
Google's shown something like this off before. Video at
<http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/07/google-liquid-galaxy/>

------
tibbon
Wow, this is really awesome. Google should contact this person and use it as a
long-form commercial for Street View. I think it sells it better than anything
else I've ever seen. Incidentally, it fits almost perfectly to fill an entire
commercial break.

------
tomelders
This is a brilliant piece of beautiful and clever animation, there's no doubt
about that.

But is it really stop motion street-view? I didn't think street-view's
increments were that small. Not that it should take anything away from the
final product if it wasn't, I'm just wondering.

~~~
sesh00
On Vimeo he says that everything on the computer screen is animated without
any replacements. So I'm guessing that yes, it's all just street view.

~~~
wildbunny
The first part looks like street-view, but the rest is clearly not - consider
the overtaking cars in the tunnel...

~~~
apinstein
Street view is built via a camera mounted on a truck driving on the street. I
see no reason that the captured frames wouldn't include normal traffic flows.

------
gulbrandr
Beautiful video but IMO it has not its place on HN.

~~~
geon
Right. Unless there is some more information like the making of, it would just
make HN another Reddit.

Also, why link to some blogspam when the _more informative_ Vimeo link is
right there.

~~~
gulbrandr
From the description of the video on Vimeo, here are some making-of pictures:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.293407880691317.735...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.293407880691317.73582.135537249811715&type=3)

